# 1948-52 Western Flyer Super Deluxe Hiawatha  100% original (except tires)



## pkleppert (Feb 14, 2013)

Bought this from the daughter of the original owner. There is a before picture at the end of the photos.  This bike was totally disassembled, derusted, degreased and polished before reassembly. Really classic bike with all the bells and whistles. Quite a rare bird in such great original condition. Was way to nice to restore.  Very few photos of this bike on the internet.  This bike will be at Ann Arbor


----------



## MBP (Feb 14, 2013)

*What a GEM!*

Great find.  Nice job cleaning her up.   I found a Hawthorne in similar condition last fall, minus the original grips, chainguard and headlight. (I'm jealous.)


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2013)

pkleppert said:


> Bought this from the daughter of the original owner. There is a before picture at the end of the photos.  This bike was totally disassembled, derusted, degreased and polished before reassembly. Really classic bike with all the bells and whistles. Quite a rare bird in such great original condition. Was way to nice to restore.  Very few photos of this bike on the internet.  This bike will be at Ann Arbor




Nice bike--you don't see too many of the girls version of these. I'll be at MLC but still trying to decide if AA is worth the extra night--pretty disappointing last year. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 14, 2013)

*Roadmaster,,,Same bike*

Here is my 1954 Roadmaster Luxury Liner that I picked up last month. You don't see very many of 
the Luxury Liners in the girls version. This bike is the same CWC bike you have posted with minor variations.
  Cool bike you have there..................Wayne


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 14, 2013)

Very nice bike and find!!


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's mine, missing the light of course.


----------



## pkleppert (Feb 15, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Here is my 1954 Roadmaster Luxury Liner that I picked up last month. You don't see very many of
> the Luxury Liners in the girls version. This bike is the same CWC bike you have posted with minor variations.
> Cool bike you have there..................Wayne





Really interesting variation that the lower suspension braces point forward where mine are pointing outward.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 15, 2013)

*Lower suspension braces. Very unusual???*

Pkleppert...
 Very keen observation. After you posted that, I had to take a few pictures of my braces. It seems that most every set I see are like yours,
even on the Roadmaster that I sold last August ( Pictures posted below, green mens Roadmaster I sold vs the ladies Luxury Liner in question). So, I thought mine might be installed wrong or perhaps trwisted, but upon 
a closer look, you can see that my lower pieces on this particular bike are shaped differently. The lower section has an extra bend, then the mounting flange, whereas yours and all the others, the bar runs straight to the flange.
 This is not twisted or modified, just different.
Very interesting.............................Wayne


----------

